
New Andreesen Horowitz Hire Keeps Focus On Entrepreneurs - icey
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/03/01/new-andreesen-horowitz-hire-keeps-focus-on-entrepreneurs/
======
jamie
This is fantastic news. I worked at IronPort prior to the Cisco acquisition,
and Scott was a very effective CEO. IronPort was a significantly under-
reported success story in the Valley, and a tremendous place to work. There
was a huge emphasis on building out not just a great technology company, but a
great company culture.

This sounds like an excellent addition to AH!

